# MTBR custom bike of the year



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

MTBR custom bike of the year,nominate your candidates!
Here's my first,a sweet titanium adventure bike from Desalvo for jfkbike2.


----------



## illldeca (Jun 4, 2007)

lmao wheres the engine looks like you got some dunlops on that joint haha


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't laugh at the tyres- it's one of those new-fangled aquabikes 





(Seriously though- what are those tyres for?)


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

womble said:


> Don't laugh at the tyres- it's one of those new-fangled aquabikes
> (Seriously though- what are those tyres for?)


They (Surly endomorphs) are currently the best tires for snow and sand,but there are plenty of guys here that use them for pretty much anything and everything.
Don`t forget to post your favorite custom bike


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Man, that BB is low. I think the fat tires look sweet, but I'd hate to lug them up hill.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

mopartodd said:


> Man, that BB is low. I think the fat tires look sweet, but I'd hate to lug them up hill.


The tires are not that heavy for their size,3.7" come in at around 1250g.It`s the 65mm rims that are the real penalty,the xc version is around 1150g(100g less than the dh version).But even at that weight alot of people say that they don`t feel too bad,this bike has a rohloff too!


----------



## oilerfan30 (Apr 20, 2005)

Gotta admit that is pretty sweeet  (pic by airwreck)










From the Norco Booth at CrankWorx  (pic by gregg)










Sweet Santa Cruz (although the only thing custom is the paint job) - by Cunning Linguist










You can never crash with that bike! (pic by The Squeaky Wheel)

.....thats all from me..i only posted 4


----------



## Bells Brewery MTB (Dec 27, 2005)

pick 1


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

something about linkage forks...
just so hot.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

SnowMongoose said:


> something about linkage forks...
> just so hot.


I love those too!


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful and interesting collection Oilerfan30.Although being that this is MTBR custom bike of the year thread,I would say that the only bike that qualifies as an MTB is the Santa Cruz with a custom paint job by Cunning Linguist.See if you can find another three candidates so that we can make it an even 4:thumbsup:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Bells Brewery MTB said:


> pick 1


Great family!are they all yours?
But if I had to only pick one then I would have to say the Quiring with Look Fournalès linkage fork and Zipp rims is VERY interesting,but I can`t help but think of Axis II`s rig every time I see that fork so I may as well nominate his bike as well.







Remember everyone,all your feed back and opinions are helpful and will shape the final candidates that will be featured on a new voting thread to determine the 2007 MTBR custom bike of the year.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

*Quiring, eh?*

Seems that Quiring will have to do a lot with the Custom Bike of the year.

My vote: SBK`s Quiring Ti:

please note the flames!


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Flames noted!*



Pooh Bear said:


> Seems that Quiring will have to do a lot with the Custom Bike of the year.
> 
> My vote: SBK`s Quiring Ti:
> 
> ...


Finally,Ti SS 29er representin:thumbsup: 
Is that yours Pooh Bear and if so then what are the details and components that you chose?I see a Moots seat post and a Black Sheep 29" fork (great pairing),what else is on there?


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

*Have to post mine...*

Have been loving it so far.

Do not have a pic of it complete and clean as I have been having too much fun riding it.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

yoginasser said:


> Finally,Ti SS 29er representin:thumbsup:
> Is that yours Pooh Bear and if so then what are the details and components that you chose?I see a Moots seat post and a Black Sheep 29" fork (great pairing),what else is on there?


nope, not mine. I wouldn't nominate my own bike, because then I would not understand if it didn't win.

As I wrote SBK is the name of the forum member. You find it in the 29er board. There are detail shots as well: AMAZING! it's not paint...


----------



## goldinjohn (Oct 25, 2006)

*My pick*

unufortunately its not my bike but it is my favorite one so far, im not sure what all the components are, rohloff custom build, paragon drops' these wheels look nice as well









i like the De Salvo from the top of the page as well
nice thread yoginasser, try to keep it for custom bikes like your title say


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

These guys I know build bikes in their backyard. The catch: There fixed gear bikes. Pretty extreme if you ask me. This ones called the "Damn Fool"










Check em out at smokebikes.com


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Ooooooooh.......... Ahhhhhhhhhhh :thumbsup:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Wow!Gotta wear some shades to look at that picture!*

Great choice GoldinJohn,that is my favorite (and most original IMO) Thylacine custom that I have seen so far.


> i like the De Salvo from the top of the page as well
> nice thread yoginasser, try to keep it for custom bikes like your title say


Thank you for the feedback and the nice words,and I completely agree with your thoughts of adhering to the parameters of a custom bike.But I realized shortly after I started this thread that the parameters and definitions for custom MTB is very broad due to its relative and subjective nature,so that is why I have decided to create several categories to be fair in recognizing and celebrating everyones efforts in customizing their bikes and helping in bringing our passion of cycling to new heights.
Some categories that I think would be helpful are:
1-29er of the year
2-26er of the year
3-69er of the year
4-96er of the year
5-Rigid of the year
6-Suser of the year
7-SS of the year
8-Ladies bike of the year
9-Vintage bike of the year
10-Urban/DJ bike of the year
11-Custom Steel frame of the year
12-Custom Aluminum frame of the year
13-Custom Carbon Fiber frame of the year
14-Custom Titanium frame of the year
15-Finish and color scheme of the year
16-Lightest bike of the year
17-Heaviest bike of the year
My thought is that the favorites in these categories (and any others that I have not considered) can face off for MTB of the year in December.I welcome all your suggestions and feedback in making the process better and more fun.Keep in mind that I am not the one that will decide the outcome of these threads,it`s you guys and your opinions.So if someone posts a bike you like,say so.And if you don`t like it,then be gentle


----------



## happy_ending (May 1, 2007)

n.american frame builder of the year in the hizzy... sick coconino steel ss...





































CHECK EM...

http://www.juniper-solutions.com/coconinocycles/


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Well, if you split it up into many categories, then there is this for custom road fixed bike of the year for me. Yes, bamboo!

This year is the year of the year!









I like the "handlebar".


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

In the works of a new paint job and build...


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> In the works of a new paint job and build...


Wow, a Santa Cruz copy.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Killroy said:


> Wow, a Santa Cruz copy.


nope... it's an Ibex... still got the decals on the way for the downtube... XD


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Not sure if this counts, but our favourite builds so far this year would have to be a toss-up between our 'Eastern Bush Research' 29er that Goldinjohn posted above, or our new Ether model - the 'Lightest Steel Hardtails in the World' at 1535g.

And it's only July!


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Maida7 said:


> These guys I know build bikes in their backyard. The catch: There fixed gear bikes. Pretty extreme if you ask me. This ones called the "Damn Fool"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like its simplicity and I never heard of them before (which is always fun),thanks for posting!


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Pooh Bear said:


> Well, if you split it up into many categories, then there is this for custom road fixed bike of the year for me. Yes, bamboo!
> 
> This year is the year of the year!
> 
> ...


That`s the only bike that I can think of that can make a orangutan hungry and a bull horny!Too bad it`s not an MTB,sorry Pooh.But keep em comin!!!


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> nope... it's an Ibex... still got the decals on the way for the downtube... XD


Post a picture when she`s done!Here's one from Sicle that is nice lookin and would be a strong contender for heavies bike of the year,comin in at 55lbs!


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Treybiker said:


> Ooooooooh.......... Ahhhhhhhhhhh :thumbsup: ]


Details!?


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Hell ya it counts!*



Thylacine said:


> Not sure if this counts, but our favourite builds so far this year would have to be a toss-up between our 'Eastern Bush Research' 29er that Goldinjohn posted above, or our new Ether model - the 'Lightest Steel Hardtails in the World' at 1535g.
> 
> And it's only July!


Whens she gonna be built Thylacine?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

The Ethers are being ridden and raced right now.

One of our racing fools has his built up at 20lbs.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Thylacine said:


> The Ethers are being ridden and raced right now.
> 
> One of our racing fools has his built up at 20lbs.


Excellent!But it would be nice if you posted a picture of said bike


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

I reckon you could find one in four clicks if you really wanted to :thumbsup:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Thylacine said:


> I reckon you could find one in four clicks if you really wanted to :thumbsup:


No Thanks


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

yoginasser said:


> Finally,Ti SS 29er representin:thumbsup:
> Is that yours Pooh Bear and if so then what are the details and components that you chose?I see a Moots seat post and a Black Sheep 29" fork (great pairing),what else is on there?


Wow, didn't realize that my bike had been suggested in this thread. Thanks Pooh Bear.

As pictured in Pooh Bear's post: 
-Scott Quiring custom Ti frame with Paragon sliding dropouts
-Black Sheep Ti unicrown fork
-Marta SL Brakes
-Moots Ti Post / Salsa ProMoto carbon bars / Ritchey WCS 4-Axis stem
-Paul WORD/FHub hubs on DT Comp spokes and Stan's 355 rims

Here's a shot showing it with a suspension fork, the way I've been riding it most recently:










Differences vs. the earlier shot: Industry 9 hubs/spokes on Stan's 355(f) / Arch(r) rims, Crossmark tires front/rear, and a White Brothers Magic 80 fork. The bike as pictured here is ~20.7 lbs, not bad for a 29" big-wheel'er with a suspension fork. With the Black Sheep Ti rigid fork and this same lighter wheel setup, it's ~18.1 lbs.

As PB described, this is no a "paint" finish. Scott polished the raw Ti frame and then masked/media-blasted it to create the contrast for the flames. He's done others this way as well, the only real difference here is a particular style of flame that I provided for this project, and a few additional touches here and there. A couple closeups of the finish work:


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

so called custom bikes are lame....off the shelf bikes make way more sense


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

yoginasser said:


> The tires are not that heavy for their size,3.7" come in at around 1250g.It`s the 65mm rims that are the real penalty,the xc version is around 1150g(100g less than the dh version).But even at that weight alot of people say that they don`t feel too bad,this bike has a rohloff too!


When you ride that bike, you are not going anyway in a hurry.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

yoginasser said:


> Post a picture when she`s done!Here's one from Sicle that is nice lookin and would be a strong contender for heavies bike of the year,comin in at 55lbs!
> View attachment 276955


crazy... is that a super monster on that demo 9??? thats definitely a crazy overkill bike!! XD Sick looking though


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

even more hot bikes in here, though I wouldn't count a paintjob as something that makes a bike 'custom' as far as this thread might be concerned.

and, Mr. P: that bike is as much of an SC knockoff as my weyless is!
(to the point that I've pondered how much work it might take to jury rig an ibex swingarm now that mine is cracked)


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

SnowMongoose said:


> even more hot bikes in here, though I wouldn't count a paintjob as something that makes a bike 'custom' as far as this thread might be concerned.
> 
> and, Mr. P: that bike is as much of an SC knockoff as my weyless is!
> (to the point that I've pondered how much work it might take to jury rig an ibex swingarm now that mine is cracked)


nope... different leverage ratios, geometry, shock size.... it's not a beefed up bullit... it's the same with a mondraker level however... call up sc and see if they can hook you up with a bullit swingarm...


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> The Ethers are being ridden and raced right now.
> 
> One of our racing fools has his built up at 20lbs.


Hands down, that EBR is a beautiful creation. Congrats! How big and tall was the guy you designed the EBR for in Jamaica?

BB


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Just over 6ft from memory. The seat is at my height for 'test riding'


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Darren Crisp made this frame for "Jeroen".









https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=218230


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Pooh Bear said:


> Well, if you split it up into many categories, then there is this for custom road fixed bike of the year for me. Yes, bamboo!
> 
> This year is the year of the year!
> 
> ...


moooooo


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

yoginasser said:


> Post a picture when she`s done!Here's one from Sicle that is nice lookin and would be a strong contender for heavies bike of the year,comin in at 55lbs!
> View attachment 276955


Photoshopped the decals on the downtube... This is how it'll most likely look like...


----------



## mistermoto (Jan 22, 2006)

+1 for Steve. Bent top tube SS, wow.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

perttime said:


> Darren Crisp made this frame for "Jeroen".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Holy riser stem, Batman", exclaimed Robin.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

It might not get any votes , but it's a handbuilt custom bike .
This is my personal ride , Nemesis Project Secret Agent .. I handbuilt this frame along with every other Nemesis Project bike out there . This one just happens to be my favorite!


















Shot of the bike with a very proud frame builder ... me


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

nemesis proj. ftw!!!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

hotfeat1227 said:


> nemesis proj. ftw!!!


Hellz Yea , thanks for the vote:thumbsup:


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Thylacine said:


> Not sure if this counts, but our favourite builds so far this year would have to be a toss-up between our 'Eastern Bush Research' 29er that Goldinjohn posted above, or our new Ether model - the 'Lightest Steel Hardtails in the World' at 1535g.
> 
> And it's only July!


That "EBR" is one of my favs also. Would love one.


----------



## david.camp (Oct 20, 2007)

can I play?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I wanna play! Here's my Union Street Molly Maguire gen 3. I believe it's one of three frames that were made brakeless.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

another fully custom Nemesis Project.....


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

The first prototype of the Scott Gambler. It was the only one in existence for 3 months. All custom, one off, CNC`d parts because the molds were not open yet for forging. The carbon seat stays were not finished yet either so those ones are just aluminum ones wrapped in carbon. It also has first generation proto Formula The One brakes.

















"product testing"


----------

